# Back from G.O.N.E.



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, I forgot what I first posted and something happened to it. Anyway I want to say the trip to G.O.N.E was nice except for the early rain, wind, and cold. Thanks to CCGTO and Sasquhanna Valley GTO TIgers for letting me tail along. Hey, atleast I won a bucket of cleaning supplies, hat, tee-shirt, decals and etc.:willy:

Congrats to Red for winning second place for showroom condition GTOs!:cheers It was nice to meet some of the guys from the above clubs and forum, oh you too Dave!:lol: Thanks all!

Chris NJgoat


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, the show was great and it didn't rain!!! arty: The wind and cold I could've done without but there were still alot of nice cars there. Including yours Chris, that thing is brand new- drive it!!! LOL...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Couple of Pics*

Couple of pics of the event Hee Hee! Oh, that is my goat. My bad


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Some Other Rides!*

Here is some of the other rides, sick '07 Shelby GT500!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

NJgoat - I thought you got the paint chipping problem fixed???



NJgoat said:


> Couple of pics of the event Hee Hee! Oh, that is my goat. My bad


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> NJgoat - I thought you got the paint chipping problem fixed???


Funny, I did !! S A!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Ya - I am... Your Goat looks sweet BTW...:cheers



NJgoat said:


> Funny, I did !! S A!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Devils3023 said:


> Yeah, the show was great and it didn't rain!!! arty: The wind and cold I could've done without but there were still alot of nice cars there. Including yours Chris, that thing is brand new- drive it!!! LOL...


Yea, thanks to your cool ride, Now I'm gonna spend $500. for those australian JHP gauge pod and matching gauges. My wife thanks you as well! HEE HEE.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Anyone has pics please post!*

If anyone else has pics please post. I meant to get a group photo of everyone. Plus more of the clubs cars and Daves! I guess the cold started to freeze my brain and fingers to work the camera.

Oh, Ill call you Dave for that install of the Gauges and Pod when I get them!:lol:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Ya - I am... Your Goat looks sweet BTW...:cheers


Thanks PDQ=GTO, I worked hard on her before the show, then drove her in the rain for awhile. Got her to the show and after a little wipe down, she was lookin' pretty good. The miles are startin' to rack up now, 1,482. Closin' in on the big 1,500. :willy:


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> If anyone else has pics please post. I meant to get a group photo of everyone. Plus more of the clubs cars and Daves! I guess the cold started to freeze my brain and fingers to work the camera.
> 
> Oh, Ill call you Dave for that install of the Gauges and Pod when I get them!:lol:


Yeah, no prob man.. I'll talk you through it, it's really pretty simple, especially if the harness is tucked right under blank plastic top panel. Make sure you order them w/ the font upgrade and get the oil pressure in psi too. Oh, and if you need any help putting miles on the goat I'd be happy to help you out w/ that and drive if for a while for ya!! :rofl:


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Yea, thanks to your cool ride, Now I'm gonna spend $500. for those australian JHP gauge pod and matching gauges. My wife thanks you as well! HEE HEE.


:willy: Hahaha, sorry bout that, she must be a very understanding woman. Hey, before you order them check when your car was built. If it's after Jan 06 then you don't have the plug n play harness and your installation will look like this: http://www.jhp.com.au/manuals/JHP-2006-GTO-Wiring-Kit-Guide.pdf

If it's before jan 06 then your good to go. :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Jhp*

The build date is Sept. '05. So, I should be fine. I Don't know when im gonna order it. Probally after my four dayworks. I finish up Thursday and then start my seven day stretch off. Thanks for the good info. I'll read up on website and the contact you before I order, so I get it right.:cheers


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

A few of my fav pics from today.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice Pics!:cheers Red just text messaged me and is just rollin' out at 8:30P! Must of had a party after we left.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Damn really??!! Once the last trophy was given out everyone ran to their cars and left. Pretty funny actually seeing goat after goat rip onto the highway.  Oh well, hopefully next meet will be better weather and we can keep the party goin all nite long!!! arty:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

>.< Looks fun! :willy:

Wish I could have been there. How many 04+ GTO's were there in all?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Nice Pics!:cheers Red just text messaged me and is just rollin' out at 8:30P! Must of had a party after we left.


Chris,
I rolled in at that time... my fingers were still numb from the cold and text challenged.. lol... no, partying is never mixed with driving.

Thank you for braving the elements to roll up with CCGTO to meet up with SVGTO... along with the extremely high probability that your LEM tag helped... mucho!

I... no... we... mainly I... owe ya!!

We were also extremely challenged to find the TP from US 1 and Rt 18... winding up doing a fly by of OTB 3 times. Equal opportunists we tend to be, we were greeted by MD SP looking for the car that was doing doughnuts at the MD rest area... honestly it wasn't me, DE state line toll plaza was a near parking lot, even with Ezpass so we got scattered and regrouped down the road... the trail of evidence damn near lead to the back of my goat... so, we had a shadow for 2 county's after that and played nice.

Red.

Pics from ls1 thread... LS1GTO.com Forums - GONE Show Pictures!

From Mac
777DadandJr/GONE Show - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

From jerseygto
spartastation/GONE at One the Border 2008 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

From semperfi
SEMPERFI8387/GONE ON THE BORDER 2008 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

It was a great show and we all had a great time, even though we all have windburned faces! NJgoat, great to finally meet you. There were so many people I was hoping to meet, but there were so many goats there I didn't get a chance! Anyway, here are some pics of the show. Enjoy!

777DadandJr/GONE Show - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Russ


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics guys.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> >.< Looks fun! :willy:
> 
> Wish I could have been there. How many 04+ GTO's were there in all?


The official count by GONE organizers was *115 GTOs*. There were, I'm guessing, 150-160 cars total. 
Awesome show!

Russ


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nice Pics Russ, Red! Glad it didn't rain the whole time.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

OMG Judge, I would like to respectfully request that you change your avatar, as I am having difficulty keeping my breakfast in place!


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Hey, that's me!! - well, my car anyway... LOL... Should've left the trunk open the whole time but I guess he deemed it pic worthy anyway. arty:

100_0115.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

macgto7004 said:


> OMG Judge, I would like to respectfully request that you change your avatar, as I am having difficulty keeping my breakfast in place!


Ah come on.....She's a looker! I will admit, you should only look at her on an empty stomach.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Ah come on.....She's a looker! I will admit, you should only look at her on an empty stomach.


LOL! I see her as one of those voices on the other end of a phone sex line! :rofl:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

macgto7004 said:


> LOL! I see her as one of those voices on the other end of a phone sex line! :rofl:


ROFLMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Thats how we met!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> OMG Judge, I would like to respectfully request that you change your avatar, as I am having difficulty keeping my breakfast in place!


Russ,
Actually that's a return to an old avatar for Judge.... and an old joke sent around the net a few years ago... something about an anti theft device.

Red.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics guys.


yah, its cool to see a big gathering like that. I'm pretty much a loner in my area.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics guys.


There are a ton on the ls1 site.... and some nicely capture the exit burn outs... from what I've read, video to follow.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Tri-Power said:


> yah, its cool to see a big gathering like that. I'm pretty much a loner in my area.


It was a blast and I can sympathize if there isn't a large herd in your area. I got to say the biggest draw for me to the ls1gto site... is the regional forums because of the intense activity on that board. 

As for this show/gtg... the bulk of goats were from the NYC metro area of NJ/NY/CT... but a ton also came from throughout PA including Da Burg (300+ miles)... RI & Mass from the North (about 250 miles or so)... one lone Carolina goat from NC in the South (800+ miles easy) and 9 of us from the mid-Atlantic MD/DE states plowed thru the rain to make it to there (200+ for the sourthern most member).... my advice, plan a vacation... like this event that spans a weekend. [ Chief Pontiac Productions ] - Virginia Motorsports Park

lol, after owning my goat for a year I had to figure out how the wipers worked for the 1st time.... cherry popped!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

A compilation of pics from the event

YouTube - G.O.N.E. Meet at On The Border

Burn out video from the show...

Video of Spice Red Burnout - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

YouTube - gto show burnout

Video of Pittsburgh Crew Rolling Out.... The first time. - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Da Burg crew randomly caught by video phone by people that followed them for an hour or so on the ride home...

YouTube - 4/6/08 On the Border Car Show GTO Caravan


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Chris,
> I rolled in at that time... my fingers were still numb from the cold and text challenged.. lol... no, partying is never mixed with driving.
> 
> Thank you for braving the elements to roll up with CCGTO to meet up with SVGTO... along with the extremely high probability that your LEM tag helped... mucho!
> ...


Red,

Thanks for the intial invite, without that I probally wouldnt have gone myself. It was good meeting you and some of the gang. I wish it was a little warmer where I could of met more of the fella's from your club. Including yourself, they all have nice rides and hopefully in future events you and your club would welcome me again. I made it up and down the turnpike without breaking the 1,500 mile mark on the odometer!:lol: However one portion of the TP on the way home there was no cars around me or close in front of me and I may have kicked the goat up to 120 and backed off. Just to blow some of the dust out of her. It was the longets trip that I had taken in the goat obviously from my mileage. I was really impressed the way those flowmaster 44's were rumblining. Anyway, make sure you tell the gang I said thanks. Im gonna pour a lemonade and look at some of the photos everyone posted of the event.:cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> It was a great show and we all had a great time, even though we all have windburned faces! NJgoat, great to finally meet you. There were so many people I was hoping to meet, but there were so many goats there I didn't get a chance! Anyway, here are some pics of the show. Enjoy!
> 
> 777DadandJr/GONE Show - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> 
> Russ


Thanks Russ same here. Like I told red, you and your club has some nice rides! I really like the work you have done on your ride with the paint. It is unique and looks good. It is amazing how much better some rides look in person than in photos. Anyway, I had a good time, it was cool how CCGTOs did a roll by and let me jump in line and stopping to join SVGTOs and then cruising on in to the event was cool. When we all were making our entrance into the Border, we definately grabbed alot of attention for rolling in that deep. Hopefully I will be welcomed to join everyone again in the futrure. Thanks alot.

Chris NJgoat:cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*LE tags and Wipers*

Red,

Forgot to reply about the LE tags. It may have helped I dont know. The Super Trooper pulled up on my rear end close, then pulled up along side of me. I immediately just gave him the peace sign and waved at which time he gave me the cuttin' the throat aka cut the crap out wave. At which time I have him the hands up in the air like "dont know what your talking about". Anyway just like any profession, you always have one of those guys! Me, when I am off I like to get away from it all(THE JOB) and try to fit in like everyone else. We are all human and have differernt likes/dislikes and some of mine are bad ass cars, boats, nascar, and good times with some friends!:cheers

Oh, and I had a hard time with the wipers the first couple of miles and figured them out. Even after i got home, the goat was in great condition. Not dirty at all. Must have been that McGuiars!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Red,
> 
> Thanks for the intial invite, without that I probally wouldnt have gone myself. It was good meeting you and some of the gang. I wish it was a little warmer where I could of met more of the fella's from your club. Including yourself, they all have nice rides and hopefully in future events you and your club would welcome me again. I made it up and down the turnpike without breaking the 1,500 mile mark on the odometer!:lol: However one portion of the TP on the way home there was no cars around me or close in front of me and I may have kicked the goat up to 120 and backed off. Just to blow some of the dust out of her. It was the longets trip that I had taken in the goat obviously from my mileage. I was really impressed the way those flowmaster 44's were rumblining. Anyway, make sure you tell the gang I said thanks. Im gonna pour a lemonade and look at some of the photos everyone posted of the event.:cheers


Hey... it was a blast and very glad you braved the weather to make it to the OTB show. Lol, kicked it in the pants to 120 aye.... lol, sweet! We had quite the ride back ourselves.... started with being US1/RT18 interchange challenged while trying to find our way back onto the TP... became splintered into 3 groups 8 miles apart before reforming in North Brunswick... Zach, Hank and myself wound up doing 3 flybys of OTB (last at full tilt top of 3rd shifting into 4th) and could have been 4 after the regroup when I spotted RT 130 and took that to Cranbury to enter the TP... so no repeat performance in disturbing officer friendly nestled in the radar trap on the south bound side.... DE we got splintered up again until Maryland... where we met another friendly officer but that's a whole different story with the short version being... someone reported a group of cars doing donuts in the rest area parking lot so we had parental type of oversight follow us thru 2 counties on I-95 to ensure we didn't behave poorly. 

Longer version... wasn't me nor done after I got there, but the black stripe lead in the direction of where I was parked and it dawned on me while I was doing all the talking about how it wasn't us... never knowing that it was done before Mike and I got there, because I didn't see the stripe until after I started talking and then remembered the faint smell of burnt rubber when I got out of the car.... the trooper didn't fully buy my story and I presume a trucker that was taking his mandatory rest period was woken up by the little 40 foot semi circle an unknown did... saw the rest of us roll in staggered and figured he move us out by dropping a dime on the single burn out as if the half dozen of us were performing synchronous feats of group tire shredding together.... way over blown but an escort just the same.

There are a couple more April events down this way and the SVGTO guys have some very nice cruisin gtg's & shows equally worth attending (check with Judge, particapation in a parade this month I believe)... May is the month for the Ocean City MD cruisin event and the I'm not missing it this year, PITP (Pontiacs In The Park) weekend.. which I want to do one of the weekend 3 days. There are always a few guys heading to the Cecil drag strip and I've seen posts from muthathugger last year trying to get the DE/MD/SNJ guys together .... I'll help ya find a few venues worth putting a couple miles on yer goat... lol.

Thanks again, Chris... it was great to meet you and check out your ride.... sit back, enjoy the pics and vids with a SEG on yer mug!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red,

I have been planning to make a trip to Cecil Co. to run the goat a couple of times to see what she does. If there is certain dates that the gang will be there let me know I'll check the calender and try to make it when your all there. Please keep me posted on some of your other events like your were talking about. I'll see if I can put some miles on the goat this year. 

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Red,
> 
> I have been planning to make a trip to Cecil Co. to run the goat a couple of times to see what she does. If there is certain dates that the gang will be there let me know I'll check the calender and try to make it when your all there. Please keep me posted on some of your other events like your were talking about. I'll see if I can put some miles on the goat this year.
> 
> ...


Here's the next 3..... and when a Cecil thread starts I'll give ya a heads up.
LS1GTO.com Forums - Luray Caverns Tour and Cruise April 20th

LS1GTO.com Forums - 2008 University of Maryland Spring Meet

LS1GTO.com Forums - VMP 2008 Pontiacs In The Park, 5/30 ~ 6/1


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Red,
> 
> Forgot to reply about the LE tags. It may have helped I dont know. The Super Trooper pulled up on my rear end close, then pulled up along side of me. I immediately just gave him the peace sign and waved at which time he gave me the cuttin' the throat aka cut the crap out wave. At which time I have him the hands up in the air like "dont know what your talking about". Anyway just like any profession, you always have one of those guys! Me, when I am off I like to get away from it all(THE JOB) and try to fit in like everyone else. We are all human and have differernt likes/dislikes and some of mine are bad ass cars, boats, nascar, and good times with some friends!:cheers
> 
> Oh, and I had a hard time with the wipers the first couple of miles and figured them out. Even after i got home, the goat was in great condition. Not dirty at all. Must have been that McGuiars!


Chris,
I did see another GTO with the same Jersey LEM tag you have on your goat at the show and there were a few guys in attendance that work in the same profession as yourself... thedak is PASP, so your not alone in flippin that off switch when not on the work clock.... just like the rest of us do from our jobs.

There are dickwads in every profession but from my seat I thought what the NJSP trooper did was cool... in that not one of us or all of us were pulled for the L&R enquiry followed by a costly summons... he had me dead to rights but didn't roll out until half the group passed and scofflaw violations are revenue generators.... that cost the state a few grand, easy. I've got a NJ PBA card in my wallet that a friend gave me who's on the Elizabeth PD.... its been helpful 80% of the time when I've been caught driving stupidly.... I've also found respect and a little humor go a long way when asking if a little help can be given instead of fine.

As for the wipers.... the operation of mine were all new to me... hell my clock is still an hour behind... changing it is a low priority item. 

Hope to se ya again at future events my brother,
Red.


----------



## dkmpc (Apr 8, 2008)

Some more pics of the madness.

Enjoy. (first post)

Douglas Myhre


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

dkmpc said:


> Some more pics of the madness.
> 
> Enjoy. (first post)
> 
> Douglas Myhre


Welcome aboard! Nice pics. Glad you enjoyed the show, and.....oh.....you scored some points, cause my car was in two of your pics! :rofl:

mac:cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

This is definately my favorite thread of the year. 

Thanks to everyone for all the great pics!!!!!


----------



## dkmpc (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm glad you liked them. My friend was taking the pictures, and he really did a nice job getting a lot of them in there.

I really liked this one

This one was great too though

Can someone tell me what this color is officially called and what years it was available? It is similar to the color of my Impala and I'm really digging it.

Doug Myhre


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice pictures. The color is CGM .. Cyclone Grey Metallic. They were only available for the 05 and 06. I drive one! :cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

dkmpc said:


> I'm glad you liked them. My friend was taking the pictures, and he really did a nice job getting a lot of them in there.
> 
> I really liked this one
> 
> ...


The first picture is my friend Kyle's car. He has done a great job on that car. It's really lookin tough. You should hear that thing run. wow!

The YJ, peeking in the corner of the picture is mine!

Russ


----------



## dkmpc (Apr 8, 2008)

> nice pictures. The color is CGM .. Cyclone Grey Metallic. They were only available for the 05 and 06. I drive one!


Well, I guess that's the color for me then!

Doug Myhre


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dkmpc said:


> Well, I guess that's the color for me then!
> 
> Doug Myhre


My first choice was CGM. The dealer wanted 1800 to paint the SAP. I went with option 2 .... QSM.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

So I guess this meet was pretty big, ey? I was at one last year at a hooters and it got shut down by cops. Too bad I missed it, my house is about ten minutes from there. Pictures and vids look really cool though. :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I will be coming that way for the East Coast Regionals, RAIN or shine.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I will be coming that way for the East Coast Regionals, RAIN or shine.


Now, come on Judge! Or can I call you Vic? I was told by someone who knows you very well, that you wouldnt even think of driving your goat down the street in the rain even if someones life depended on it!:lol: I won't tell you my source.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> Now, come on Judge! Or can I call you Vic? I was told by someone who knows you very well, that you wouldnt even think of driving your goat down the street in the rain even if someones life depended on it!:lol: I won't tell you my source.


Now I wonder who that could be that told you that other than me a few posts ago? :confused

Actually I got caught in the rain tonight. I don't drive it all day, the sun is out when I leave, I am gone 45 mins to a friends come out and its raining. I told the wife she has work to do when we get back. She looked at me like I was nuts. She gives me some cockamamie excuse like I couldn't clean it good enough for you. Needless to say she didn't clean it. I guess I will have some cleaning to do tomorrow. 

You can call me whichever I don't care. 

Now about that guy who told you that...... He's an instigator. He acted up in a parade last fall, and I followed his lead, and others did too. Because of this guy... the cops told us.....Want to drive it home, or have it towed home? It was his fault. Some leader he is...............


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Now I wonder who that could be that told you that other than me a few posts ago? :confused
> 
> Actually I got caught in the rain tonight. I don't drive it all day, the sun is out when I leave, I am gone 45 mins to a friends come out and its raining. I told the wife she has work to do when we get back. She looked at me like I was nuts. She gives me some cockamamie excuse like I couldn't clean it good enough for you. Needless to say she didn't clean it. I guess I will have some cleaning to do tomorrow.
> 
> ...




:rofl:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Actually I got caught in the rain tonight. I don't drive it all day, the sun is out when I leave, I am gone 45 mins to a friends come out and its raining.


How long did it take you to figure out how to use the wipers... lol


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> How long did it take you to figure out how to use the wipers... lol


Want the truth Red?? I forgot.  I re-learned via on the job training. :confused


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Now I wonder who that could be that told you that other than me a few posts ago? :confused
> 
> Actually I got caught in the rain tonight. I don't drive it all day, the sun is out when I leave, I am gone 45 mins to a friends come out and its raining. I told the wife she has work to do when we get back. She looked at me like I was nuts. She gives me some cockamamie excuse like I couldn't clean it good enough for you. Needless to say she didn't clean it. I guess I will have some cleaning to do tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Ha Ha:lol: Now that is a funny one!!!! Now I got the pot stirring! Hint he likes the singing group the "SPICE" girls maybe.:lol:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Ha Ha:lol: Now that is a funny one!!!! Now I got the pot stirring! *Hint he likes the singing group the "SPICE" girls maybe*.:lol:


 all right, them's fightin words! :shutme

mac:rofl:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

macgto7004 said:


> all right, them's fightin words! :shutme
> 
> mac:rofl:


ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, the SPICE GIRLS eh?? 

Interesting..... What's next? Hanna Montana? :lol::lol::lol:

I will make sure our DJ for the car show has plenty of Spice Girl music on hand. By Special Request......


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> all right, them's fightin words! :shutme
> 
> mac:rofl:


Sorry Mac, I know he is your boy! Just couldnt resist!:lol: Watch it, i can shoot back!:lol::shutme:lol:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Joke, not meant actually that he like the spice GiRLS. SPICE "RED" :confused :lol: He probally likes ole Skynard!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

macgto7004 said:


> all right, them's fightin words! :shutme
> 
> mac:rofl:


ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, the SPICE GIRLS eh?? 

Interesting..... What's next? Hanna Montana? :lol::lol::lol:

I will make sure our DJ for the car show has plenty of Spice Girl music on hand. By Special Request......


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Sorry Mac, I know he is your boy! Just couldnt resist!:lol: *Watch it, i can shoot back!*:lol::shutme:lol:


Uh, yea. Believe me, I'm no threat with a pistol. 
I went to the gun range a few years a go with a friend of mine. OMG! I could hit a bullseye from 100 yds with a rifle, but couldn't even hit the target from 25ft away, with a pistol! 

mac


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

u cant hit the broad side of a barn huh? if they draft us or we get invaded ill make sure ur not in my platoon!:lol:


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Joke, not meant actually that he like the spice GiRLS. SPICE "RED" :confused :lol: He probally likes ole Skynard!


Hey now! That's Tasmanian Devil Red in Oz, no idea why they tarted up the colors name for the USA market :confused



macgto7004 said:


> Uh, yea. Believe me, I'm no threat with a pistol.
> I went to the gun range a few years a go with a friend of mine. OMG! I could hit a bullseye from 100 yds with a rifle, but couldn't even hit the target from 25ft away, with a pistol!
> 
> mac


Mr. Saturday Night Special...... ya just need a gun with a longer barrel


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Hey now! That's Tasmanian Devil Red in Oz, no idea why they tarted up the colors name for the USA market :confused
> 
> Now that does sound cooler Tasmanian Devil Red!! It even sounds fast!!!


----------



## Toyz (Apr 14, 2008)

dkmpc said:


> I'm glad you liked them. My friend was taking the pictures, and he really did a nice job getting a lot of them in there.
> 
> I really liked this one
> 
> ...


Hey thats me!! arty: I will take that as a compliment, "Thank you"!
Kyle


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey Kyle...........Welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## Toyz (Apr 14, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Hey Kyle...........Welcome to the Forum!!


Thanks Vic, didnt even know this place existed until last week.. I dont get out much :confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Toyz said:


> Thanks Vic, didnt even know this place existed until last week.. I dont get out much :confused


It's Russ's fault. :willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the family Toyz.


----------



## Toyz (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Rukee! 
Yeah, it somehow always seem to be Russ's fault! That guy cant do a darn thing right!! :rofl:

:seeya: Russ


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> *It's Russ's fault.* :willy:





Toyz said:


> Thanks Rukee!
> Yeah, it somehow always seem to be *Russ's fault*! That guy cant do a darn thing right!! :rofl:
> 
> :seeya: Russ


Whoa, when did I get this reputation? 

Russ :rofl:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

macgto7004 said:


> Whoa, when did I get this reputation?
> 
> Russ :rofl:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Toyz said:


> Hey thats me!! arty: I will take that as a compliment, "Thank you"!
> Kyle


Yea, I'd have to say Kyle's ride is phat!!! If I had my choice of any goat at the show besides mine ofcourse, Kyles would be it!! The color of those rims are meant to got with that paint!!!:cheers


----------



## Toyz (Apr 14, 2008)

NJgoat said:


> Yea, I'd have to say Kyle's ride is phat!!! If I had my choice of any goat at the show besides mine ofcourse, Kyles would be it!! The color of those rims are meant to got with that paint!!!:cheers


:cheers Wow! Thanks man, i really appreciate that.. I dont think there is a better feeling, then when someone else can enjoy the looks of your car as much as you do! I appreciate all the comments! 


Russ, you have always had that reputation, we are just now starting to let you in on it!! :rofl:
I keed I keed! :cheers


----------

